# Wanted: BMW 2002



## Vwbeck (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm looking for a very nice BMW 2002.
I'm located in California.
Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

http://www.bmw2002faq.com/classifieds/category/3-cars/?sort_key=date_added&sort_order=desc


----------



## blake654 (Nov 14, 2012)

My bmw 1600 is for sale $5000


----------



## 525i Maniac (Aug 11, 2007)

*1974 2002tii For Sale*

Just got the fuel pump completely rebuilt. No cracks in the dash. Sunroof. AC (does not work, needs recharging), 4 speed stick. Runs great.

White with blue interior. Seats need a little TLC.

PM me for more info. Will list on AutoTrader soon.


----------

